# Ultra adjustments



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello,

I have a question regarding adjustments of the PB13-Ultra. How many of you find yourselves adjusting the gain/levels from one movie to the next to prevent bottoming out the sub?

What db have you adjusted your Ultra to?

I dialed mine in to an 80db reading on the RS analog meter so in reality it is 83-85db. I found that anything lower than this I just don't get the same effect and it leaves me wanting more. Although I worry at times that this is too much and the sub will bottom out so I end up turning it down. I am just curious what others' sweet spots are.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

It sounds like you have a peaky frequency response. Once you get it leveled out, then you'll find that you rarely adjust the sub level at all. And, it is less inclined to misbehave since there are not large response spikes at certain frequencies forcing the driver to travel extremely far.

Your best bet is to treat the room and get an EQ on the sub, pronto. You'll want to use REW or some other method of determining where the offending frequencies are, then use a parametric EQ to knock them down.

Then, you'll rest easier and enjoy the sound MUCH more. :yes:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

When using REW do you have to play the tones at reference level?


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

With REW, it plays a short burst sweep for you at about 85db. It only lasts several seconds, then the software analyzes the response. It's remarkably unobtrusive for what it does.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thunderheader,

Just a heads up (and I'm not trying to volunteer Ovalnut [Tim] to do work)...Tim knows what he's doing and is an extremely friendly, helpful guy. He helped me with REW when I was getting into subwoofer EQ. Any little tidbits of advice he gives you are sure to be valuable. I'd second his recommendation to do EQ and treatments if at all possible. It really can make a dramatic improvement in bass quality.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey thanks alot for the advice and help. I spent all afternoon yesterday figuring out how to hookup these cables to the internal soundcard in my PC, just frustrated. I thought I had it but no, I look at others' charts and I can't seem to get one to read like that. My PC soundcard is hooked up via optical to my AVR and this is why I think I was hearing the sweeps through the speakers. I then removed that connection and then I didn't get any sound. This will probably be my project for the week or until I get this to run properly. I will contact Ovalnut because this is alot of info! Are the EQ filters used only when using a BFD?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thunderheader said:


> My PC soundcard is hooked up via optical to my AVR and this is why I think I was hearing the sweeps through the speakers.


Just remember to use stereo mode in the AVR (test tone from REW is mono, so to measure L+R I think is better to use analog cables and "Y" cable to test L+R at the same time).



> Are the EQ filters used only when using a BFD?


Yes. But, if your AVR has a PEQ you can use those filters to play a little (I used REW and found the filters, then manually adjusted what I can on my AVR PEQ to improve the response). 

REW is intimidating at first, but once you use it a couple of times you'll see that is fairly easy to use :yes:


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I am having a of a time trying just to get it to post a graph that looks similar to others'. I give up for now, just going to play with the sub by ear.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Post whatever graph you do have, regardless of how ugly or innaccurate it seems. Sometimes, that can illustrate what is wrong with the setup.

p.s., what type of mic/SPL meter are you using with REW?


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Honestly I am so confused with REW, I have been tirelessly been trying to get a similar graph that others have posted but it is not happening. Additionally I can't figure out the mixer settings, it is an aftermarket souncard (internal) and some of the settings are labelled differently than the masses I have seen here. I have read the help files on hookup and calibration but something isn't right. I am using the RS meter model 33-4050 Analog and I have downloaded the cal. files and applied them. This is the soundcard cal I get and this is the measure I get. I am completely lost!


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

I am running Vista and in control panel, playback and mixer options, I tried to adjust them accordingly to a post by brucek and he also showed me a picture of what should be done there with XP. They are not the same options as XP. I unistalled the aftermarket soundcard drivers and use my onboard sound to possibly simplify things for me but still I would end up with the same graph. I'm pretty sure my connections are proper.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Thunderheader said:


> Well I am having a of a time trying just to get it to post a graph that looks similar to others'. I give up for now, just going to play with the sub by ear.


Don't give up!!! 

Post some screen shots of the configuration so the experts can guide you to make the necessary adjustments, we all had our issues when we started playing with REW, but once is setup you'll be :yay:


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

I really appreciate the encouragement thank you! And to all who put their 2 cents in thanks I am always learning something new from others.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will probably find that after a few weeks of using the Ultra it will sound better as it breaks in. 
What are the dimensions of your room? This can greatly affect how well the sub preforms. Where do you have it placed at the moment, have you tried the test of placing the sub as close to the listening position as possible and crawling around the outside of the room? Where it sounds the best is where you want to place the sub.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

My room is approximately 110sqft. There are really only 2 places I can put the Ultra in the room, right beside me where I sit at my desk or in the back left corner(which is where it sits at the moment). The back left corner seems ideal as it is out of the way and still pressurizes the room. Beside me sounded pretty good, I had it about 3-4ft from the right front corner against the wall facing me. With the sub beside me it was also prone to getting dinged or scratched up from the wheels on my chair.

The first picture is when you walk into the room I have my bed and the Ultra in the back left corner.
The second picture is my desk.
The third picture is my rear speakers.

As you can see not much room, although I have entertained the idea of getting rid of the bed and buying a futon wich would free up additional space and allow me more possibilities of sub corner placement.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> You will probably find that after a few weeks of using the Ultra it will sound better as it breaks in.


Glad you posted this. I thought it was just my imagination. Guess not.


----------

